# Violent Outbursts



## catbalu76 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 6 year old daughter who was diagnosed at 14months and she is having really violent outbursts. They have been getting increasingly worse over the last year and are aimed at me and her dad.  I'm note sure if they are diabetes related as they don't happen in school (where she behaves like an angel!) and they dont necessarily happen when she is high or low.  However several people with diabetic children have told me that it could be related but the DSN and consultant will not commit to anything!  Could it be psychological frustration over the diabetes???

I'm really at my wits end, the health visitor, school nurse, teacher and GP don't seem to be able to help so I am open to any help - diabetes related or not!!!!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to read of the problems you are having plus the lack of support from professionals! At 6 yrs it would be difficult for her to articulate what was causing her to be angry.

Do you know if there is a psychologist attached to the diabetes team which you can access ? Are there any patterns to this behaviour ? time of day ? around food or injection/testing ? Might help to keep a diary of her outbursts to see if you can identify a trigger. 

How do you deal with her and how is her anger manifested ? Does she lash out physically ?

It might not be diabetes related in terms of her feeling grotty because of her BGs - like you said, but she could be angry with the whole regime of it and seeing from school that her peers are not having to deal with testing and injections - that things are different for her.

All I can suggest is just keep giving her all your love and support, but be fiirm and keep those boundaries like you would any other child.

Hope things settle soon


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi catbalu and a warm welcome to the forum, sorry to hear of what is  happening with your daughter, with kids of that age sometimes anger is the only way they can get there feelings across, however unpleasent it is for those around,poor little mite has alot to contend with so as well as being like any other 6 year old the addage of diabetes lays heavy on her mind im sure as well as your and your husbands mind.I just know that you will get some great support from the fellow parents in here so stick around it will help


----------



## Copepod (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome Catbalu.

As others have said, I'd have thought that it's a combination of factors - realising that her peers at school don't have to deal with injections, finger pricks and carbohydrate counting, perhaps also realising that situation is for life, plus inability to express feelings in words, so that leaves actions. 

Does she have siblings / neighbouring children / cousins etc with whom she spends lots of time? How does she compare to them? 

How much part does she play in her own care? Some parents have found that their children prefer to do their own injections and blood tests, although parents still have to assess the blood glucose level and decide on the insulin dose.


----------



## margie (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome Catbalu - sorry that you are having such a rough time.

When she is calm can you talk to her about what is upsetting her. In addition to what everyone else has said it may be that she feels she has too much to cope with. I can remember being bullied at school - and whilst there I could deal with it, I would get home and the slightest thing would cause me to get snappy and cry. I just wonder if it could be something similar.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 3, 2012)

What everyone else has said

It is pretty normal to be 'moody' when high, and also when low to a certain extent, but if she behaves like this when her sugars are OK, it's not *physically*her diabetes that is causing it. 

It might be resentment of her diabetes that is causing this, it might not. If you can manage to talk to her about it when she is calm, you may get somewhere. If she is not able to tell you, or if she is and she *is* finding her D difficult (who wouldnt ) them see if you can get access to a psychologist at Diabetes clinic. We have and it's really helpfull, and not at all an admission of defeat.

It may be something completely unrelated to D, I hope you can sort this out soon, as I know this sort of thing can be very stressful to everyone. Don't be afraid to ask your Doctor/DSN/whoever for help.

Hang in there Xx


----------

